# How to get started?



## RzrFan (Feb 22, 2017)

In AZ. I have went to the site for over 9 months now. Never a call back or sign up? How do you get in to do prime now?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

I see Phoenix is on the website so they must be onboarding. I can't remember the exact process I went through but you take a survey and they send you the link for the app. You then upload necessary documents and wait on background check to approve.


----------

